# Huron River



## DDogg (Dec 8, 2012)

First post fished upper river two times this week no bites anyone fish below Flat Rock how's the ice water looks good up here.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

50/50 ice/open at 75 not sure about else where.


----------



## CreekFisherman (Jan 17, 2012)

there was ice at 75 today, should clear up in a few days with the rain. the mouth was open, though


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I went to Flat Rock today no luck, the top part of the dam is pretty clear.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> I went to Flat Rock today no luck, the top part of the dam is pretty clear.


i went yesterday i hit one up top. felt two head shakes and saw the wake it was off. i got to quit seting the hook so hard lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DDogg (Dec 8, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck on steelhead from French landing dam to Flat Rock


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> i went yesterday i hit one up top. felt two head shakes and saw the wake it was off. i got to quit seting the hook so hard lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What time did you go? I went like at 1 and it was bad, no one caught anything.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> What time did you go? I went like at 1 and it was bad, no one caught anything.


this was saturday i was there all day from 10 to 5.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

